# Columbus?



## slimbo (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anybody in columbus ever get together for lunch or anything?  Just a thought.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 27, 2007)

Not that I know of. There are a few here, but I've only met one member.
You wanna plan something?


----------



## NDLucas (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm up for it.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

i am one hour away i am in


----------



## CAL (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm 30 miles south and I am in as well!


----------



## DLS (Nov 27, 2007)

sounds good to me . what about countrys bbq?


----------



## jhead7416 (Nov 27, 2007)

Put me on the list.


----------



## jhead7416 (Nov 27, 2007)

Put Treecutter on the list too.


----------



## slimbo (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeez, well I opened a can of worms.  Now the only problem is, I cant this week or this weekend.  How about next week?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

next week works for me got the flu this week


----------



## DSGB (Nov 27, 2007)

DLS said:


> sounds good to me . what about countrys bbq?



Sounds good to me. What about ya'll?


----------



## jhead7416 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any evening but Tuesdays...Harris Co. 4H night.


----------



## aa07512 (Nov 27, 2007)

*hey*

Hey guys count me in.......Any night is fine with me and any where..... Would supper work better than lunch... that way we wont have to worry about getting back to work and have more time to talk...just a thought  I will do whatever.....


----------



## CAL (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't be there next week!Wish we could wait a week.If not maybe next time.


----------



## slimbo (Nov 27, 2007)

I aint tryin to sound like Mr Buddy Buddy or anything, but I think we should plan a get together more often like dinner next week sounds good to me, or lunch and maybe next month too.  I just like hangin out with other guys who have similar interests.  Shopping with the wife gets old if you know what I mean.  That way if you cant make this one, another one will come around. As long as it aint saturday morning, sunday morning, monday night(business meetings, or wednesday night, Im good.  But as you can see Im busy so I need a break.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 28, 2007)

I was kinda hoping for lunch, but dinner will work as long as I know in advance - Fridays would be best. Just let me know when and where.
Any suggestions? DLS said Country's Bar-B-Q. That works for me.


----------



## aa07512 (Nov 30, 2007)

*I can*

do any night.... Lunch or dinner is fine but I just thought supper would give us more time.. But I will do whatever.... Just let me know.


----------



## brunofishing (Nov 30, 2007)

count me in


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Lunch would be better...I have kids!

It would be good to meet some of you guys.


----------



## slimbo (Nov 30, 2007)

Aight Im gonna say ..............Friday, Dec. 7, at 12:00 lunch at countrys on mercury dr.  Its a start.  Who can make it?


----------



## brunofishing (Dec 1, 2007)

I can make it!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 1, 2007)

gonna be hard for me to make lunch


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 1, 2007)

slimbo said:


> Aight Im gonna say ..............Friday, Dec. 7, at 12:00 lunch at countrys on mercury dr.  Its a start.  Who can make it?



I can.


----------



## jhead7416 (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll make it.


----------



## pelia1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, I'm in too.  I work in downtown but can make it to Mercury drive no problem.


----------



## aa07512 (Dec 3, 2007)

*me too*

I can make it.......


----------



## DLS (Dec 5, 2007)

90% shure to be there


----------



## slimbo (Dec 5, 2007)

If my count is correct, we have got 7 so far.


----------



## jhead7416 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slimbo are you going to reserve a GON table(s) so we can ask the hostess when we get there?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

OK, here is a really dumb question:Are we all going to wear pink shirts to find each other or what


----------



## jhead7416 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well....I was getting at that with the table thing.  Cause my pink shirt was in the laundry.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

jhead7416 said:


> Well....I was getting at that with the table thing.  Cause my pink shirt was in the laundry.




Whew!  I thought I was going to have to go buy one!


----------



## slimbo (Dec 5, 2007)

I will get a table for GON, but I will be wearing a BLUE HOODED SWEATSHIRT that says Gibson General Contracting on the back.  Shouldnt be too hard to miss.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 7, 2007)

I can make it if there's still room.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 7, 2007)

DSGB said:


> I can make it if there's still room.



Maybe not..............


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 7, 2007)

DSGB said:


> Maybe not..............



I'm stuck!  Can't make it now.  Go for it...gonna have to get to  the next one...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 7, 2007)

I made it after all......

It was nice meeting ya'll! Hope we can do it again sometime.


----------



## jhead7416 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yep, me too. I enjoyed meeting and talking with everyone.   Maybe a few of the others can make the next one.


----------



## dhardegree (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey, I didn't even know there were others on here from Columbus, except (Brian from GA).

Sorry I missed the gathering.  Maybe I can be at the next one.


----------



## NDLucas (Feb 7, 2008)

How about some Peppercorn & Ivy? I'm in the mood for some of those good smoked sausages....


----------



## slimbo (Feb 8, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.  Mouth is watering.


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 10, 2008)

anybody still tring to have get togethers?....


----------



## DSGB (Feb 18, 2008)

Got something in mind?


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 20, 2008)

pm sent....anybody else out there??????


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 21, 2008)

Im in like flint, yall let me know when and where.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never ate at Peppercorn and Ivy, but would like to. How 'bout sometime next week?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 22, 2008)

I can do Peppercorn & Ivy.  Pretty good food..


----------



## DLS (Feb 22, 2008)

where is it at?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 22, 2008)

DLS said:


> where is it at?



Whittlesey road up a little bit  from Ensminger Crane


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 23, 2008)

what about wednesday,11:30


----------



## DSGB (Feb 25, 2008)

brunofishing said:


> what about wednesday,11:30



That works for me.


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 25, 2008)

bout tuesday or thursday, have to go to Cartersville on wed.....Im good 6 days a week, just not on wed


----------



## DSGB (Feb 25, 2008)

I have to go up to Atlanta for work tomorrow, but any other day is fine with me.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 25, 2008)

So when is it going to be!


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 25, 2008)

thursdays ok for everybody?


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool with me!!!!


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 26, 2008)

thurs 11:30 Peppercorn and Ivy??


----------



## DSGB (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm there.


----------



## aa07512 (Feb 26, 2008)

*me too*

I will try to be there.. I will tell patrick about it also.. I dont know if he will be there or not..His mom passed away this morning....


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 26, 2008)

aa07512 said:


> I will try to be there.. I will tell patrick about it also.. I dont know if he will be there or not..His mom passed away this morning....



sorry to hear that...totally understandable if hes not....
Lets try to get up some folks...who else is out there?


----------



## slimbo (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to come, but unfortunetly I will be stuck on a job all day long for a couple of days.  Cant get away this week or next maybe.  Yall have fun though.  I will be near peppercorn n ivy, somebody bring me some leftovers!


----------



## DSGB (Feb 28, 2008)

Lunch was great! We'll have to do it again sometime.
Good to meet you guys.


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 28, 2008)

You too.....lets try and set another day next month and maybe well get some more folks up......


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am going to make it I PROMISE!  I went and bought a 4 wheeler today at lunch....I got a good deal (finally) and closed it at lunch.  I just got in a new lease just up the road from  my house and had to get one today...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 28, 2008)

Y'all do someth'n for supper on a Saturday and I might be in....


----------



## GaSongdog (Feb 28, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I am going to make it I PROMISE!  I went and bought a 4 wheeler today at lunch....I got a good deal (finally) and closed it at lunch.  I just got in a new lease just up the road from  my house and had to get one today...



aight, we re gonna hold you to it!!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2008)

GaSongdog said:


> aight, we re gonna hold you to it!!!!



Fair enough


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 29, 2008)

DSGB said:


> Lunch was great! We'll have to do it again sometime.
> Good to meet you guys.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi all you Columbus folks. I need your opinions.  Check out this thread and let me know what you think about Extreme Power Sports' service department.

I know some folks can't stand either the parts folks or the sales folks because of high prices or other issues.


----------



## DLS (Mar 13, 2008)

I took my 4wheeler to a place on warm springs road just past miller road & dirty mikes on the right BEFORE the sand man..They did good work for me. They did not over charge at all


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 13, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Hi all you Columbus folks. I need your opinions.  Check out this thread and let me know what you think about Extreme Power Sports' service department.
> 
> I know some folks can't stand either the parts folks or the sales folks because of high prices or other issues.



FYI:  I just bought a 4 wheeler from them. I found a Yamaha dealer in Ohio who would ship me one of theirs for $300 shipping and they had a great price.  Extreme beat their price after I told them.  But before that they would not budge.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 13, 2008)

Honestly, I'm surprised they did it once you told them.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 13, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised they did it once you told them.



They were not happy, but they did.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 13, 2008)

I forgot to put the thread up here.  Here it is.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=183787


----------



## schleylures (Mar 15, 2008)

MUDDYFOOTS said:


> Y'all do someth'n for supper on a Saturday and I might be in....



 Could uou take mama's dog to feed him some scraps, I do not have any dog food?


----------



## marktaylor99 (May 30, 2008)

I'm in Columbus... if you guys were interested in doing lunch again soon I'd be up for it.


----------



## DSGB (May 30, 2008)

Got any suggestions?


----------



## marktaylor99 (May 30, 2008)

Hooters?


----------



## jkoch (May 30, 2008)

Hogansville is only a hour away, let me khow what date you have in mind!


----------



## h20fowlin (May 30, 2008)

Yall get a friday or saturday night get together at the macon road oyster bar, and i'm in from over an hour away!

That place has got some good deals and great oysters. Plus, the irish girl behind the bar is a hoot.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 2, 2008)

marktaylor99 said:


> Hooters?



What day?


----------



## Chas (Jun 26, 2008)

*columbus*

I'm in columbus and would love to come meet some of you....


----------



## CraigM (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm in columbus let's get something up for next week


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jun 26, 2008)

Someone suggest a time, day, and location. I'm in downtown.


----------



## CraigM (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going to check my schedule tomorrow.  I'm thinking at 12 either wedsneday or thursday.  Y'all pick a place


----------



## NDLucas (Jun 26, 2008)

Peppercorn & Ivy is closing. Next Thursday is the last day of business. I hate to see it go.


----------



## CraigM (Jun 26, 2008)

never been there... some of y'all want to hit it up one last time?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 26, 2008)

NDLucas said:


> Peppercorn & Ivy is closing. Next Thursday is the last day of business. I hate to see it go.



Are you serious?

Let me know the day next week.  That stinks!  I know those folks...


----------



## aa07512 (Jun 26, 2008)

*im in*

Patrick and I are in.. Im pretty sure he can make it.. Just tell us the time and the place.....


----------



## CraigM (Jun 27, 2008)

I say tuesday at noon?  Where is this Peppercorn and Ivy Place?


----------



## DSGB (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in! It's on Whittlesey Rd. next to Aquarius Pools.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Columbus&state=GA&address=2401+Whittlesey+Rd&cat=peppercorn+and+ivey#a/maps/leppercorn+&+Ivy:2401+Whittlesey+Rd:Columbus:GA:31909:US:32.539509:-84.957061:address:/m::12:32.539509:-84.957061:0::/io:0:::::f:EN:M:/e


----------



## CraigM (Jun 27, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 27, 2008)

I believe I can do Tuesday at noon.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Jun 28, 2008)

I can try to make it then too


----------



## CraigM (Jun 30, 2008)

ok folks tomorrow at noon is the day... who all is for sure coming?


----------



## NDLucas (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll be there. Noon will be a bit crowded though.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 1, 2008)

I won't be able to make it today. Got some things I need to take care of on my lunch break. Y'all have fun!


----------



## NDLucas (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't able to make it today. I had one of those "working" lunches today at the last minute. Maybe next time.


----------



## CraigM (Jul 1, 2008)

it was the same for me... some things came up at one of my jobs this morning... sorry y'all


----------



## DSGB (Jul 2, 2008)

Did anyone show up?


----------



## BigTime (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it about time for another meet?


----------



## Artmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Let's get a group together for dinner at Luke's Pub out here in Ellerslie.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Let's get a group together for dinner at Luke's Pub out here in Ellerslie.....





"Dinner", or supper?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Artmom said:


> Let's get a group together for dinner at Luke's Pub out here in Ellerslie.....



Heck yeah!


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 22, 2010)

Do they still have all you can eat quail?


----------



## Artmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Dunno? I'll call tomorrow and find out what they have different nights of the week..okay Nic, SUPPER 

Let's do it. Get the word out to some others ya'll know.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 26, 2010)

Anything new?


----------



## Artmom (Mar 1, 2010)

Since we'll all be at WAR this weekend...let's look at a night out, later in the month, possibly on a Friday or Saturday. I'm guessing that would work better than a weekday for most. I haven't called, yet. I think the specials change according to the season. I will check on it this week, for certain.


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 9, 2010)

Quail night is on Wednesday at Luke's!!!


----------



## Artmom (Mar 9, 2010)

How many would be interested, since this fine young man has taken the initiative to get the ball rolling? We could all go next Wednesday if tomorrow is too short notice. But I'm game for either Wednesday. 
And I WILL definitely call Luke's today and see what's what according to menu changes/specials/seasonal items. 
I have recovered enough now, from WAR III this weekend!


----------



## Artmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's the rundown:

Wed. = Quail all you can eat $18.99
Thurs. = Catfish same $ 10.99
Fri. = Shrimp/oysters same $19.99

Sat. they have wings/oysters @ .35 ea BUT this ends at 6:00pm
draft is .75 'til then also

I'm go to go any weeknight, makes no difference to me. Next week is better than this coming week, however,  if ya'll want to get a group together. Any takers??? Even if it's just a handful of us...could be fun.


----------



## Strych9 (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds delish!! Wish I was closer!


----------



## Artmom (Mar 15, 2010)

*darn*



Strych9 said:


> Sounds delish!! Wish I was closer!



I wish you were too, Josh. We could cut up and eat well! Always good to see you!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 15, 2010)

They would run me out of that place on wing,oyster and draft night. 

Sign says "ALL YOU CAN EAT", not "YOU EAT ALL"!!


----------



## Artmom (Mar 15, 2010)

*Just ya'll wait!*



BBQBOSS said:


> They would run me out of that place on wing,oyster and draft night.
> 
> Sign says "ALL YOU CAN EAT", not "YOU EAT ALL"!!



Ya know...once I get settled in a new place - we'll have our own get together in Harris Co. - I'll keep ya'll posted via pm's! Keep your fingers crossed my current home will sell soon!


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2010)

Whassup,Miss Sarah? 

 There ain't a restaurant around that can make money on this ol' boy when it comes to all-you-can -eat scrimps! Even "popcorn" scrimps.


----------

